# Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II



## perikles (26. Mai 2013)

Servus,
Gestern gab es die zweite heiße Phase der Maifliegenzeit am See. Es gab  einen Massenschlupf, der beeindruckend war.
Hier ein kleiner Eindruck, wieviel Insekten auf einen Quadratmeter geschlüpft sind.

Das Foto ist zwar unscharf, lässt aber erahnen, was da ablief. Die komplette Bucht, war mit Fliegen bedeckt.

http://*ih.us/a/img191/9745/p5250001r.jpg

Die leeren Hüllen..

http://*ih.us/a/img827/4663/p5250002.jpg

Seltsamerweise, stieg aber kaum ein Fisch. Dieser gedeckte Tisch hat trotzdem nicht ein starkes Steigen der Fische ausgelöst. Egal, ich bin den Steg auf und ab gewandert und hielt Ausschau nach fressenden Fischen. 
Ich erspäte einen einsamen Aitel, der eigentlich nicht sehr aktiv seine Runden drehte.Schnell eine Maifliege angeknüpft ....

http://*ih.us/a/img109/5790/p4220011.jpg

...und sofort den Fisch angesprochen. 
Der erste Wurf passte genau, der Aitel kam langsam hoch, nahm die Fliege aber nur kurz mit den Lippen getestet und spuckte sie sofort wieder aus. Zefix, ok, nochmal angeworfen, diesmal kam er langsam hoch und saugte das Muster genüsslich ein. Zack er hing, das richtige Timing für den Anhieb ist entscheidend für einen sicher gehakten Fisch.
Der Drill war recht chillig und ich landete ihn mit der Hand.

http://*ih.us/a/img560/4828/p5250004.jpg

Fisch herziehen...

http://*ih.us/a/img51/3997/p5250005c.jpg

Rute anheben...

http://*ih.us/a/img5/8527/p5250006.jpg

Und sicher Landen....

http://*ih.us/a/img19/2517/p5250007b.jpg

Hier sieht man, wie schön die Fliege genommen wurde....

http://*ih.us/a/img42/717/p5250010t.jpg

43cm, und ein dickes Moppelchen...

http://*ih.us/a/img266/5800/p5250009.jpg

Das war auch der einzige Fisch, an diesen Spot. Ich fuhr auf die Westseite, und sah drei Blässhühner. Die Hähne kämpften um das Territorium.Die Henne, lag geduckt daneben und half ihren Hahn im Infight.

Auf, auf zum Kampf, zum Kampf, zum Kampf sind wir geboren.

http://*ih.us/a/img836/6250/p5250011r.jpg

Auf der Westseite, war tote Hose, nur vereinzelt, sind Maifliegen gestiegen. Es war aber kein Fisch in Sicht. Deswegen bin ich wieder zurück nach Starnberg, was sich als richtige Entscheidung herausstellte.
Denn, die Mairenken waren am Spot.

Ich montierte meine Mayfly Goldkopfnymphe.







und innerhalb weniger Minuten, landete ich die erste Mairenke 2013...

http://*ih.us/a/img545/1442/p5250016c.jpg

Ich erwischte einige und nur die grössten nahm ich mit.

http://*ih.us/a/img17/1681/p5250013.jpg


Insgesamt 4 Stück, länge ca.30cm. Es waren noch andere am Spot, mit Maden und Wurm, die wirklich alles mitgenommen haben, müssten so um die 15-20 Fische gewesen sein. Ich begnügte mich mit diesen Fischen.

http://*ih.us/a/img526/1058/p5250017.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img856/9817/p5250019q.jpg

Danach musste ich leider den Fc. Bayern gewinnen sehen, im Cafe Undosa, ich lernte eine sehr nette Kellnerin kennen, die mir ihre Nummer gab, um das kümmere ich mich dann am Sonntag.


Petri Heil


----------



## perikles (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

so, jetzt habe ich die mairenken als bratheringe gemacht

http://*ih.us/a/img443/1305/p5270001.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img812/8552/p5270002.jpg


----------



## daci7 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Petri zu den Fischen und zur Nummer - da is so ein verlorenes Fußballspiel schonmal Nebensache


----------



## perikles (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

merci  nun ja, die gute dame, war ja schon sehr angeheitert, und war sehr begeistert einen fischigen anglern kennenzulernen, sag mal einer frauen mögen keine angler^^


----------



## daci7 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Tjo, die richtigen eben doch


----------



## Bobster (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Schöne Sache das mit dem Fliegenfischen im See 

Gefällt mir :m

Bevor ich als Rentner zum Ansitzangeln wechsel,
versuche ich das auch mal.


----------



## perikles (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

merci bobster 

Servus,
Nach dem ersten starken Schlupf der Danica, gibt es gegen ende Mai noch eine zweite Ephemera Welle, nämlich die Ephemera vulgata bzw. die gemeine Eintagsfliege.

Hier ein paar Fotos:
http://*ih.us/a/img849/7821/p5270002k.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img842/1245/p5270003t.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img96/8672/p5270004m.jpg

Noch dazu kam eine mir unbekannte Eintagsfliegenart

http://*ih.us/a/img4/3447/p5270007l.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img827/7494/p5270010.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img809/295/p5270011.jpg


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Petri zu deinen Fängen und danke für die tollen Aufnahmen!


----------



## Maquard (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*



Bobster schrieb:


> Schöne Sache das mit dem Fliegenfischen im See
> 
> Gefällt mir :m
> 
> ...



Wieso bis zur Rente warten?

Fliegenfischen ist allgemein eine sehr schöne und interessante Art Fische zu fangen! Und dabei ist es egal ob See oder Fließgewässer und wie perikles ja auch sehr schön demonstriert und Dokumentiert, muss Fliegenfischen A nicht unbedingt teuer sein und zum anderen muss man damit auch nicht zwangsläufig Salomieden oder Hecht nachstellen um Spass und Erfolg zu haben.


Ich für meinen Teil finde, das seit dem ich dem Fliegenfischen nachgehe auch sehr viel bewusster Angle!

Früher war es nunja Anfüttern, Auswerfen und abwarten (datt Warsteiner ham wa uns nu verdiehnt!  ), oder aber Schleppen übern See; ok habe ne echt gute Rückenmuskulatur davon bekommen, aber nunja... 

Heute schau ich mir meine Gewässer (ich Fische an einem nicht kleinen See mit 54.000 m² Fläche und einem Fluss (ok einige würden das eher als Bach bezeichnen, aber es ist als Fluss eingetragen  ) viel genauer an, beobachte, interessiere mich auch noch viel mehr was an Getier herumschwimmt, Fliegt, ect. pp. Und es ist auch mmn. bedeutend entspannender! Und manchmal auch spannender! 

Also wenn ein Fisch nach der Trockenfliege oder dem Emerger Steigt und man nicht nur fühlt sondern auch sieht was da am anderen Ende der "Leitung" passiert!


----------



## perikles (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

@ossi-pet: danke^^



richtig maquard, sehe ich auch so, wer mit made und wurm fische fangen kann, braucht nicht viel können, der köder macht die arbeit für den angler,
beim fliegenfischen muss man schon bisserl sein hirnkastl einschalten, körperliche koordination gepaart mit einem wissen der künstlichen fliegen/streamern/nymphen + die erfahrung wie man was, wo und wie anwendet, machen diese angelart in meinen augen zu schönesten angelei, der direkte biss, das spüren des fisches am feinen gerät und das unkomplizierte angeln ohne high-end tackle, haben in mir eine neue sichtweise auf mein hobby gegeben, ich habe schon viele fischarten auf die fliege gefangen, gibt nix schöneres^^ die einzigen die ich angeworfen habe und absolut nicht wollten, waren schleie, karpfen und grasskarpfen

ein paar fotos:
die erste grossen rotaugen und seerüßlinge gabs gestern auf die nymphe,
der seerüßling hat meine 4/5er rute schön durchgebogen, herrlich,

wer braucht made, wurm oder mais auf weissfische?

http://*ih.us/a/img824/5003/p5290004f.jpg

38cm seerüßling, nur diesen habe ich mitgenommen, die kleineren sind mir vom haken gesprungen,

http://*ih.us/a/img441/7395/p5290007.jpg


ein schönes rotauge dürfte so um die 28cm-30cm gehabt haben

http://*ih.us/a/img18/4264/p5290001o.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img19/4208/p5290003h.jpg


----------



## perikles (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

für einen spezl zubereitet

http://*ih.us/a/img402/9670/p5300002l.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img577/2033/p5300001a.jpg


----------



## perikles (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

http://img521.*ih.us/img521/6564/p6050004.jpg

meine erste seeforelle auf eine trockenfliege gefangen, sie wurde im wasser ganz vorsichtig vom haken befreit, deswegen das schlechte foto

 danach gabs eine richtig gute seekönigin, die mir leider beim landen ausgekommen ist, die dürfte vielleicht schon massig gewesen sein,


----------



## Tewi (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Hi perikles,

schöne Seeforelle haste da gefangen.......


----------



## perikles (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

leider zu klein, die andere die ich verloren habe, wäre ein besseres foto, aber wieder kann ich eine fischart abhaken, die ich mit der fliege im see gefangen habe,


----------



## Dorschjäger (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Hi perikles,

schöne Seeforelle haste da gefangen.


----------



## perikles (6. Juni 2013)

*brasilianische havaianas bringen glück*

servus, 
endlich wurde es wärmer und ich konnte mit meinen brasilianischen havaianas fischen gehen^^ diese sandalen sind nicht nur stylisch, sondern bringen mir beim fliegenfischen auch noch glück^^ statt teuren wattschuhen, gibts halt die sandalen im sommer, aber zurück zum thema fliegenfischen....

heute gabs wieder eine untermassige seefo, ich habe sie in ca. 15 m steigen sehen, dachte es wäre ein weissfisch, angeworfen, kurz gewartet, schwall, sie hängt, gott sei dank, war der haken vorne im maul und ich konnte sie im wasser ohne viel aufwand releasen

http://*ih.us/a/img51/5017/p6060003m.jpg

kurze zeit später sah ich, einen etwas grösseren fisch, der sich schön die fliegen von der oberfläche einsaugte.. ok, angeworfen, gewartet dann kam ein heftiger biss, und ein spannender drill, der fisch hatte bestimmt 8-10 min gekämpft, bis ich ihn sicher mit der hand landen konnte...

mein grösster nerfling bis jetzt 49cm und 1753g, was für ein schöner fisch...

http://*ih.us/a/img20/7804/p6060005.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img195/5493/p6060009x.jpg



petri heil


ps: ich entschuldige mich hiermit, nur mit günstigen billigen chinesen material mein fliegenfischer hobby auszuüben


----------



## Streifenjäger (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: brasilianische havaianas bringen glück*



perikles schrieb:


> ps: ich entschuldige mich hiermit, nur mit günstigen billigen chinesen material mein fliegenfischer hobby auszuüben



Alter Provokateur! |supergri

Petri zu den bunten Strauß an Fischarten...


----------



## perikles (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

petri dank


----------



## woern1 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: brasilianische havaianas bringen glück*



perikles schrieb:


> ps: ich entschuldige mich hiermit, nur mit günstigen billigen chinesen material mein fliegenfischer hobby auszuüben



Das nervt!

werner


----------



## Donald84 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Schöne Fische hast du da gefangen. Ich habe mit der Fliege noch nie auf Weißfisch geangelt, aber das wird sich jetzt ändern  Danke für deinen inspirierenden Beitrag 

Zum Material: ich finde aber auch, dass der letzte Satz nicht sein musste, denn er ist ziemlich provozierend. die anzahl gefangener fische korreliert nicht mit dem anschaffungswert des materials. 
jeder sollte das material fischen, was er möchte (und finanziell auch kann)


----------



## BigEarn (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: brasilianische havaianas bringen glück*



perikles schrieb:


> ps: ich entschuldige mich hiermit, nur mit günstigen billigen chinesen material mein fliegenfischer hobby auszuüben



Passt schon!
Wie man sieht kann man auch damit schon arrogant genug für unsere Elite rüberkommen  :m


----------



## perikles (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Entschuldige dich nicht bei uns, sondern lieber beim Fisch.
> Mit einer 4/5er Rute solch ein popeligen Aland 8-10min drillen? Das ist unnötige Spielerei/Quälerei!
> An deinem Material wird es ja wohl eher nicht liegen



lol, so ein schmarrn, sorry, wenn du die drill situation nicht kanntest, besser die tasten ruhig halten, vielleicht waren es auch nur 6 min? jedenfalls mir kam es vor, ob es 8-10 min wären und ich bin kein holzhacker, der den fisch mit brachialer gewalt rausprügelt...
der haken saß nicht im schlund, sondern ziemlich weit vorne, um ein auschlitzen zu verhindern habe ich mir zeit gelasen und das vorfach war ziemlich fein, sollte der fisch lieber durch einen harten drill verloren gehen? oder das vorfach beim landen reißen?, also? was willst du eigentlich sagen? wiedermal so ein meckerer und theoretiker

Wer überall seinen Senf dazu gibt, kommt schnell in den Verdacht ein Würstchen zu sein.


----------



## perikles (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: brasilianische havaianas bringen glück*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Passt schon!
> Wie man sieht kann man auch damit schon arrogant genug für unsere Elite rüberkommen  :m



ist die frage wer überhaupt elitär ist und was arrogant in diesem zusammenhang  bedeutet |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## perikles (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: brasilianische havaianas bringen glück*



woern1 schrieb:


> Das nervt!
> 
> werner



lol, ich gehe nur auf gewisse meinungen ein


----------



## perikles (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*



Donald84 schrieb:


> Schöne Fische hast du da gefangen. Ich habe mit der Fliege noch nie auf Weißfisch geangelt, aber das wird sich jetzt ändern  Danke für deinen inspirierenden Beitrag
> 
> Zum Material: ich finde aber auch, dass der letzte Satz nicht sein musste, denn er ist ziemlich provozierend. die anzahl gefangener fische korreliert nicht mit dem anschaffungswert des materials.
> jeder sollte das material fischen, was er möchte (und finanziell auch kann)



nun ja, ich finde viele posts sind in internet foren provozierend und  wenige meckern dagegen^^ ich stecke genug ein, also, sollte ich gelegentlich austeilen^^ und das chinesen zeugs, musste oft einstecken  ich will zeigen, dass fliegenfischen für jedermann möglich ist, materiell, wie auch als Autodidakt 



|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Donald84 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

ich denke mal den meisten ist es egal, womit du angelst, ob china oder amerika oder england-ware. und dann gibts natürlich noch ein paar "elitäre" nörgler. auf die würde ich gar nicht eingehen, denn die sind tatsächlich neidisch, weil du deine fische fängst.
nur mit deinen china-aussagen provozierst du alle angler, die sich doch gerne teures gerät kaufen (weil sie damit vll. mehr spaß haben, oder das geld locker sitzt oder....). und wenn du selber beanspruchst in ruhe gelassen zu werden für deine china-ware, dann solltest du die angler in ruhe lassen, die sich gerne teures gerät kaufen. wie gesagt, mal abgesehen von den elitären nörglern, die neidisch sind, weil sie mit ihrer sage weniger fangen  ich denke aber dass das die wenigsten fliegenfischer sind.


----------



## perikles (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

donald, wenn du meine posts verfolgst, greife ich nie leute an, die mit qualität fischen, dass einzige was ich kritisiere, sind aussagen, dass fliegenfischen nur möglich mit teuren material ist und das günstiges material für diese art der angelei nicht "edel" genug ist, noch hinzu kommt die aussage, dass nur teure fliegenschnüre sich angenehm werfen lassen und als anfänger sollte man sich lieber gescheites material kaufen, denn nur qualitätsware ermöglicht ein leichtes erlernen dieser technik,
ich möchte zeigen, dass viele aussagen, die man sie oft von profis aus diesen bereich liest, nicht immer zu 100% stimmen müssen, 
mir geht  die materialarroganz ziemlich auf den senkel, weil sie nämlich vielen leuten dieses schöne hobby versperrt bzw. den zugang erschwert (in meinem falle trifft das vollkommen zu, hätte ich gewusst, wie einfach und billig alles sein kann, hätte ich viel früher damit begonnen)
ich zeige gerne auf, dass fliegenfischen, keine elitäre angelei ist, weder finanziell noch von der praxis


----------



## Donald84 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

kannst du denn ein paar worte dazu sagen, wie du deine weißfische überlistest? was fischt du für fliegen? 
und wirfst du die fische an, wenn du sie an der oberfläche siehst?
und holst du eher schnell ein oder langsam?


----------



## perikles (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

nun ja, die fliegen muster habe ich bereits gepostet,
ich werfe auf sicht an, wenns möglich ist
wenn ich die fische nicht sehe, dann auf verdacht, nymphen lasse ich driften und strippe sie in minimalsten zügen ein, mit kurzen oder langen pausen, oder lass sie einfach ruhen
bei trockenfliegen, lasse ich sie ruhig liegen, und beobachte den fisch wie er zieht, und versuche einen direkten platzierten wurf, meist reagiert der fisch sehr schnell, auf ein direktes anbieten vor seine schnauze, wichtig ist auch der winkel, wie steht der fisch zu mir, von hinten anwerfen ist immer schlecht, am besten ist seitlich vorne oder direkt vorm maul


----------



## Maquard (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Erm was hat denn da das eine mit dem anderen zu tun!?

Nachgeburten vom Schonzeitkoller!?!??!


Nunja ich war gestern bissel die Erft unsicher machen, muss feststellen, das neue Tackel (Winston # 4 mit Guideline WF F# 4) gestetet.

Unheimlich angenehm zu werfen, vielleicht sogar schon einwenig "zu" schussfreudig *g* Auf jedenfall 2 Maifliegen im gegenüberliegenden Baum versenkt. :-/

Dann habe ich auch bei der Gelegenheit mal die "Cast Connector" getestet, einwandfrei die Dinger!


Fisch gab es leider nur einen kleinen Döbel, der aber wieder Schwimmen durfte (war mir beim besten willen zuwenig Fisch als das ich es verwerte bekommen hätte).

Ansonsten total tote Hose! Habe zwar vereinzelt Fische steigen gesehen aber für die angebotenen Muster haben sie sich leider nicht interessiert 

Zudem ist die Erft in meinem Bereich "noch" ne trübe Suppe (durch einen der Bäche die da einmünden und unheimlich viel Sediment mit bringen).

Aber hatte einen echt schönen Tag und bin das erste mal nach über 17 Jahren Angeln kontrolliert worden! *g*


----------



## perikles (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

@maquard: konnte vorgestern eine orvis clearwater 5er rute mit einer rio schnur (okuma helios rolle) werfen, ging recht chillig, ausser die rolle war eindeutig zu schwer für die leichte rute, 

mein kollege hat dann mein setup geworfen und war überascht, wie gut das ging,und hat spontan eine fliege von mir bekommen, um vielleicht einen der steigenden fisch zu überlisten


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Habe das persönliche und darauf verweisendes rausgenommen - ihr wisst doch, dass wir das nicht dulden.
Haltet also diesbezüglich eure Füße still..


----------



## Maquard (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Joa die Balance Rute und Rolle muss echt stimmen!

So hatte ich bei meiner Greys GS # 6 ja die "standart rolle" dabei, ging... aber dann habe ich mit ne etwas schwerere Rolle gekauft (ca. 15g mehr) und schon war das bedeutend angenehmer zu flüssiger zu werfen!

Die Orvis Ruten sind auch echt was feines! Sprengen halt nur bissel meinen Rahmen.


----------



## perikles (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

heutiger bericht: wieder ein massen-schlupf, und fressende fische weit weg vom ufer, 15-20m, die Schwierigkeit lag darin, bei dem Massenangebot die fliege in die Schwimmrichtung zu legen, aber die fische sind einfach wie in einem fress rausch hin und her gezogen, recht chaotisch und meine standart muster wurden nicht genommen, steigende fische, die die fliege ignorieren ist echt frustrierend, aber ich habe einige muster ausprobiert und knüpfte eine grosse royal wulff an das tippet:







http://*ih.us/a/img607/1233/p6070004.jpg

45cm war dieser nerfling, der drill war ziemlich schnell vorüber, ich konnte ihn schnell mit der hand landen

http://*ih.us/a/img4/7169/p6070005x.jpg


petri


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Kurzer Nachtrag:



perikles schrieb:


> [...]dass einzige was ich kritisiere, sind aussagen, dass fliegenfischen nur möglich mit teuren material ist  [...]



Ich treib mich ziemlich viel in Fliegenfischerforen rum, so eine Aussage hab ich seltenst bis gar nicht gelesen. Meist wird nur darauf verwiesen, dass sich das Fischen mit entsprechender Ausrüstung wesentlich angenehmer gestaltet.

Ich würde einem Anfänger auch nie eine 20€ Jigge empfehlen, sicher kann man fangen und "Spaß" haben, der Preis hat aber auch seinen Grund und höherwertige Produkte haben in der Regel einfach ihre Vorteile in gewissen Bereichen.

Und wenn man mal eine Sage geworfen hat und danach eine DAM o.Ä. merkt man den Unterschied verdammt deutlich.

Wenn du mit deinem Gerät fängst, bzw noch wichtiger: Auch Spaß hast, passt doch alles. Dann brauchst du auf solche Aussagen auch nicht anspringen. #6

Nimms zur Abwechslung bitte mal nicht als Angriff von mir #h


----------



## perikles (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

nun ja, viele posts über günstiges material lassen indirekt erkennen, was viele leute über so ein material denken, siehe chinesen rollen tröt..
die meisten kritiker hatten selbst diese rolle oder rute nie in den händen, aber pauschale urteile sind schnell gefällt.. ich schreibe meistens nur über dinge die ich selbst in der praxis getestet habe,

zum werfen:
jemand der sich auskennt, weiss, das es auf die richtigen bewegungsabläufe ankommt, d.h  auf die koordination der feinmotorik beim wurf, ob teures gerät oder billiges gerät, die grundprinzipien gelten immer,
roman moser oder  hans aigner, ich weiss es nicht mehr so genau, zeigte auf der ewf, wie das werfen mit kurzer rute und mit der hand funktioniert, da dachte ich bei mir, dass das ganze gelabbere über material, im endeffekt total unsinnig ist, wenn selbst die menschliche hand, einen geraden wurf zustande bringt, dann liegt es am werferischen können und nicht an einer sage oder orvis rute, ob die fliege dort landet wo sie soll, nämlich beim fisch, eine gutes setup kann es erleichtern ohne frage und da zählt nicht nur eine gute rute, sondern auch die richtige fliegenschnur die zur rute passt

ich konnte auf der ewf, sowie im privaten bereich einige ruten werfen, 
die teuren ruten/schnüre lassen sich entspannter und angenehmer werfen(die schnüre rollen besser ab) 

durch das erlernen mit günstigem material, hatte ich auf der ewf und auch bei meinen bekanntschaften wenig probleme fremde setups zu werfen, auch ein vorteil in meinen augen...

als anfänger kann ich dir sagen, man lernt das werfen auch mit meiner dam black panther, denn werfen lernt man nur durch praxis, egal mit teuren oder billigen equipment

am wasser kommt es auf viele dinge an, mehr als das material,  zählt für mich das richtige verhalten und ein fachwissen über die fische selbst...und das vergessen leider viele leute in den internet-foren


----------



## BigBlackBoots (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*




perikles schrieb:


> nun ja, viele posts über günstiges material lassen indirekt erkennen, was viele leute über so ein material denken, siehe chinesen rollen tröt..





perikles schrieb:


> die meisten kritiker hatten selbst diese rolle oder rute nie in den händen, aber pauschale urteile sind schnell gefällt.. ich schreibe meistens nur über dinge die ich selbst in der praxis getestet habe,
> 
> zum werfen:
> jemand der sich auskennt, weiss, das es auf die richtigen bewegungsabläufe ankommt, d.h auf die koordination der feinmotorik beim wurf, ob teures gerät oder billiges gerät, die grundprinzipien gelten immer,
> ...





Meine Meinung kennst du ja bereits! ( Die Wortwahl, war gebe ich gern zu, etwas steil)

Diesmal wähle ich mal nicht so steile Worte:

Du wirst mit deiner Philosophie der billigsten Geräte keinen bekehren der seit Jahren auf ( die oft von dir zitierten) Sage, Orvis, Burkheimer u.a. schwören! Denn die wissen ja warum sie soviel Geld ausgeben! 
Und was du fein abgestimmtes Setup nennst, ist nur Sammelsorium von billigstem Gerät! Ich meine wenn dich das zufrieden macht so ist es ok, nur leider hört sich das bei dir an wie : Alles Deppen außer ich!
 Und das egal worum es sich handelt: Ruten, Rollen, Schnüre oder Watschuhe ( die du dir nicht leisten kannst, und stattdessen lieber mal Turnschuhe nimmst!) es muss immer nur das billigste sein und unbedingt aus China!
Es ist Toll, dass du dir soviel Zeit nimmst und die ganze Gemeinde über deine Fänge informierst, aber lass es lieber mit deinen Bekehrungen!
Und die meisten Fliegenfischer ( auch die mit teuren Sachen) können durchaus ein Gewässer lesen, und kennen sich mit der Materie aus!


----------



## Maquard (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Nun ich selbst würde mich auch eher zu den "low budget" Fliegenfischern zählen, auch wenn ich u.a. Winsten Ruten habe. Welche ich dann meisstens gebraucht für "kleines" Geld gekauft habe.

Unterm schnitt muss es ja jeder für sich selbst wissen was er braucht oder haben möchte!

Für mich z.b. würde nie und nimmer eine von diesen komischen Kunststoffrollen in Frage kommen, da ich das Material schlicht unangenehm empfinde!

Andererseits würde ich mir aber auch nie im leben z.b. an meine # 4 Rute ne Rolle für 350,-€ und mehr dran schrauben nur weil ne nette Nautilus drauf abgebildet ist!

Wiederum anders sehe ich es ab gewissen "Gewichtsklassen", für mich definiert alles ab Klasse 9 und höher, wo das Gerät wirklich beansprucht wird und einfach Kräfte wirken wo ich nicht auf ich nenne es mal "Billigheimer" zurrückgreifen würde. Zum einen des Lebewesens Fisch wegen (unnötiger Stress, verletzungsgefahr ect.), zum anderen auch meiner eignen Sicherheit wegen, weil ich glaube nicht das wenn einem die Rolle um die Ohren fliegt o.ä. man unbedingt dabei mit nem "Blauen Auge" davon kommt!

Und wie perikles ja auch schon so schön erläutert hatte:

Ja, qualitativ hochwertigere Schnüre z.b. werfen sich definitiv besser!
Wobei wie ich aus meiner eignen Erfahrung sagen kann gibt es auch "Billigheimer Schnüre" die nur für die Tonne taugen...
Also Schnur wäre mmn. das letzte an dem ich sparen würde!

Dann back to Fisch:

Vorhin am See gewesen... dammed, Weißfisch ist immernoch irgendwo aber nicht da...  


Ach ja und perikles:

Was hast du bei der Fliege oben von Dir als Schwänzchen eingebunden?


----------



## perikles (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

@big black boots: sorry, ich möchte keinen bekehren, irgendwas verstehst du komplett falsch, wer seine sage, orvis, burkheimer hat, soll sie werfen und benützen, meine aussage ist nur, dass man dieses material nicht braucht um fliegenfischen zu lernen oder auszuüben, sorry woher willst du den wissen, was ich mir leisten kann oder will? so fängts schonmal an, welche arroganz nimmst du dir eigentlich raus, aber egal, was soll ich schon von leuten erwarten, die komplett anonym und gesichtslos sind, die eigentlich nix produktives in forum bringen, 
meine lebenserfahrung hat mir gezeigt, dass sich viele leute über ihre marke definieren, egal obs ein auto oder teures angelmaterial ist, aber nimm ihnen das weg, was bleibt dann noch als persönlichkeit oder angler übrig?....aber jeder soll nach seiner Façon selig werden. 


gruss



ps: das meiste aus dem angelbereich kommt aus china, ob markenware oder günstiges gerät, 

pps: ich fische nicht nur mit der fliege, sondern übe noch einige andere angelarten aus, 




@maquard: rehhaar


----------



## Streifenjäger (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Versuch mal Dachshaar oder Grannen aus der Elchmähne...sind deutlich bruchresistenter als das Rehhaar! 

Ich persönlich habe lange Zeit Haare aus einem Pinsel für die Eintagsfliegenschwänzchen benutzt und nach Wunsch eingefärbt...


----------



## perikles (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

merci,ich habe sogar haar von der gams und hirsch hier, bis jetzt allerdings bindemässig noch nicht eingesetzt


----------



## Maquard (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

perikles ich sehe das genauso wie Du!

Und ich verstehe User wie BigBlackBoots nicht...

Ich meine es ist ja nicht so als wenn Du mit jedem Wort es erwähnen würdest...


Ich denke es spricht da eher purer Neid, über Erfolg und ich für meinen Teil lese gerne von deinen Fängen!

Sage mal mach doch mal bei gelegentheit paar nette Aufnahmen vom dem Gewässer allgemein!

Würde mich zumindest durchaus mal interessieren!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*



perikles schrieb:


> ps: das meiste aus dem angelbereich kommt aus china, ob markenware oder günstiges gerät,



Naja da würde ich so nicht Unterschreiben.

Bis zu einem gewissen Preis ja, aber viele hochwertige Produkte stammen aus Japan oder den USA.


----------



## perikles (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Naja da würde ich so nicht Unterschreiben.
> 
> Bis zu einem gewissen Preis ja, aber viele hochwertige Produkte stammen aus Japan oder den USA.



"das meiste" sagt es ja aus, nicht alles, aber eben doch das meiste....und ein bmw z.B ist auch nicht mehr 100% made in germany, auf das made in... kann man mittlerweile nicht mehr viel geben, http://www.news.de/fotostrecke/850694642/wie-viel-deutschland-steckt-wirklich-drin/1/


----------



## Kunde (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

perikles lass dich nicht entmutigen und poste weiter bilder und texte von deinen fängen/ausflügen/mustern!
ich als anfänger bin immer froh wenn hier im fliegenfischer-thread mal ein bisschen aktivität ist!
außerdem finde ich gut, dass gerade anfänger sehen, das auch mit preiswertem gerät, fliegenfischen erfolgreich bertrieben werden kann!

gruß kunde #h
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=11282


----------



## perikles (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*



Maquard schrieb:


> perikles ich sehe das genauso wie Du!
> 
> Und ich verstehe User wie BigBlackBoots nicht...
> 
> ...




hier, sind aufnahmen aus  anderen themen

http://*ih.us/a/img189/2881/p6040012m.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img809/4549/p6040013.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img820/9235/p4010009v.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img801/4223/p4010008v.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img845/3682/p4010006.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img703/8026/p4230001v.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img834/4530/34382720326195849492125.jpg



http://*ih.us/a/img51/7792/58703266048543516690252.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img11/6264/76558266048470183364157.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img43/9640/15012926604875685000216.jpg



http://*ih.us/a/img12/1655/54561826604897018331415.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img42/3416/52575427203304958490613.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img208/7086/39158027203268958494213.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img196/2659/30264927203286291825812.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img837/96/55369022930247385796418.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img402/5983/28231122930241719130332.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Letzte Warnung:
Macht euren privaten Stress privat und nicht bei uns aus.


----------



## Donald84 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Ich hoffe, dass du (perikles) weiter schöne bilder postest 
ich war heute übrigens das erste mal (danke dir nochmal für die inspiration ) gezielt mit fliege im süßwasser (fische sonst mit einer schnellen 6er rute an der ostsee), bin aber leider schneider geblieben. ich habe mit  diversen streamern (die kleineren meerforellenfliegen (die tangläufer müssten doch als bachflohkrebse durchgehen?) versucht. ich habe an der oberfläche einige fische ausmachen können, die haben meine fliegen aber nicht gewollt. 
ích bleib am ball )


----------



## perikles (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

donald, einfach durchbeissen und beobachten was für fische es sind, und was sie fressen vorallem, nicht jeder fisch steigt

tangläufer nicht grösser wie 10 oder 12, falls sie wie bachflohkrebse durchgehen sollen, du bist hamburger? soweit wie ich mich erinnern kann, gibts dort millionen kleiner garnelen, mal so ein muster binden?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Schöne Bilder! Reizt mich auch mal wieder ins Münchner Umland zu fahren..




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Letzte Warnung:
> Macht euren privaten Stress privat und nicht bei uns aus.



Ich sehe seit deinem letzten Post hier nicht einen Beitrag der in Richtung Streit geht. - Oder werden normale Diskussionen nun auch nichtmehr geduldet? |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Die Beiträge wurden ja auch gelöscht..


----------



## Tewi (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Perikles,

supi Bilder haste da eingestellt da bekommt man gleich mal Lust!
Vielen Dank für den kleinen Einblick!

LG


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Beiträge wurden ja auch gelöscht..



Ups, mein Fehler.... Nix für ungut!


----------



## perikles (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

merci an die positiven posts, an die negativen meckerer, nörgler und besserwisser, macht es besser und schöner, bringt euch positiv ins forum ein, wenns einer besser macht, werde ich jederzeit mit respekt den beitrag kommentieren, egal vom wem, noch was, ich respektiere menschen, die auch ein gesicht zu ihrer meinung zeigen...ich zeige mein gesicht und stehe zu meiner meinung, alles andere wäre für mich unehrenhaft, unmännlich und feige


----------



## jaykop (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*



perikles schrieb:


> merci an die positiven posts, an die negativen meckerer, nörgler und besserwisser, macht es besser und schöner, bringt euch positiv ins forum ein, wenns einer besser macht, werde ich jederzeit mit respekt den beitrag kommentieren, egal vom wem, noch was, ich respektiere menschen, die auch ein gesicht zu ihrer meinung zeigen...ich zeige mein gesicht und stehe zu meiner meinung, alles andere wäre für mich unehrenhaft, unmännlich und feige




Jungens, ihr redet immer noch vom Angeln, für den Großteil der  Bevölkerung - das langweiligste und profanste Hobby der Welt - egal wie  "ehrenhaft, männlich und mutig" der Internetritter auch sein mag - da gibbtes keine Orden... von keinem  und schon gar nicht im Internet... jede MitleserIN dürfte sich übrings  hier schlapp lachen - "unmännlich" #q hier laufen ja Gockel rum dat gibbets nicht... also einfach mal wieder runter kommen...
Beste Grüße schönen Sonntag


----------



## perikles (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

@jay, es gibt halt leute, die ihre werte und ideale auch beim angeln vertreten^^ profanes hobby hin oder her^^ 

gock gock gock

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuNEWFOItT4


----------



## perikles (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*



Donald84 schrieb:


> kannst du denn ein paar worte dazu sagen, wie du deine weißfische überlistest? was fischt du für fliegen?
> und wirfst du die fische an, wenn du sie an der oberfläche siehst?
> und holst du eher schnell ein oder langsam?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhlJT28AsYM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ3S2jm0pYI
gute videos


----------



## perikles (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

bei hochwasser werden in mein zweites hausgewässer, bachforellen reingespült, eine davon konnte ich abgreifen

http://*ih.us/a/img694/8685/p6060011b.jpg

und so schaut das ganze aus


filets mit reis und einer spargel-paprika-dill-creme-fraiche sauce

http://*ih.us/a/img13/2353/p6100006.jpg


----------



## Donald84 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Danke dir für die Video-Tipps, zieh' ich mir nachher mal rein 
Und Petri zur schönen Bafo!


----------



## Maquard (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

Petri!

Und schaut echt lecker aus!

War heute am See, aber nichts garnichts gebacken da. 

Zwar Insekten in Hülle und Fülle unterwegs, Brutfische säumten die Ufer, aber ausser 2 Gruppen Karpfen und einem Jagenden Hecht im Schonbereich keinerlei Fischsichtung geschweigedenn Kontakt.


----------



## perikles (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

wo fischt du denn? welches gewässer?


----------



## perikles (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Maifliegen Zeit.....Teil II*

servus, 
es geht weiter, diesmal konnte ich meinen PB Nerfling Rekord brechen, 

gut, kräftig gebaut

http://*ih.us/a/img703/8731/p6120008l.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img842/853/p6120009.jpg

der drill war nach wenigen minuten vorüber, die fliege saß fest im schlund..

53cm 2030g

http://*ih.us/a/img834/5029/p6120011.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img571/989/p6120016h.jpg

nur meine DAM Rute habe ich verloren, gestern, einfach liegen lassen, beim hechten in die S-bahn. Die Rute ist überall ausverkauft. Deswegen musste die 5-6 Shakespeare ran.

Petri


----------

